# My dog and one dying Asian Giant mantis



## yen_saw (Feb 2, 2007)

One of my female Asian Giant mantis didn't do so well, so i let my Pekingnese play with her :twisted:


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 3, 2007)

So were you trying to have your Pekingnese have her for a meal?


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 3, 2007)

Nah, she (the pekingnese) wasn't interested in eating the mantis. I put the mantis in freezer.


----------



## Ian (Feb 3, 2007)

Good photos Yen...your dog seems so unbothered by the mantis!


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 3, 2007)

that looks like my dog (my dog is a pug) your dog looks like a very furry pug lol


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 3, 2007)

I let mantises crawl around on me like that too. Only tried one at a time so far.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 3, 2007)

i believe that's a pekingnese.


----------

